# Doxa Vintage Watch - Which Model???



## Buda (May 5, 2018)

Hello guys,

I search everything and everywhere still didnt find information about model of my Doxa watch.

Also, I have been chat with Doxa official support, but they told me that all they archive is destroyed.

Some information about my watch:

Watch from my grandfather, he got it as award in II World War.

Doxa (at behind of the watch), 53009.

Thats all what I have.

Some of screenshots, and pictures of my watch is attached.

Sorry for my bad English.














































Chat transcript between me and Doxa support agent:


----------



## Buda (May 5, 2018)




----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

DOXA; the name reminds me of the "clive cussler" novels, mentioned so many times in his books. he was an engine mechanic in the army air corps about 1945. vin


----------



## jaymin (Jun 28, 2018)

new one on me... will have a look got a few books


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm sorry, but it doesn't look right to me ?

Firstly, I believe DOXA was stamped on all their watch movements, irrespective of who supplied the basic ebauche (raw movement).

Secondly, from 1940-mid 60's all serial numbers were 7 digits long, the first 2 denote the year of manufactiurer.

Pre 1940 their manual wind watches were predominantly Aurore Villeret (110) movements, 50's-60's mainly ETA movements.

Here's one of mine...

Late 40's-50 DOXA

Cal: 117, 11 1/2, ETA 2408, 17 jewel.



















Hope this helps

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jakku (Dec 16, 2017)

Looks very similar to a russian Pobeda I had, identical case and dial design. However I do hope its an original Doxa and not a rebranded russian watch! Interested to find out.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Karrusel said:


> I'm sorry, but it doesn't look right to me ?
> 
> Firstly, I believe DOXA was stamped on all their watch movements, irrespective of who supplied the basic ebauche (raw movement).
> 
> ...


 good show ! vin


----------

